# 40k MMO - 2012 Release?



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

40k MMO - by THQ

Fiscal year 2012, which begins on April 1, 2011, should see the launch of THQ's mysterious Warhammer 40,000 MMO, under development in-house by Vigil Games. 

Saints Row 3, Warhammer 40K MMO, Red Faction 4 and More Get Release Dates - Shacknews - PC Games, PlayStation, Xbox 360 and Wii video game news, previews and downloads

40k MMO Creator:
http://www.vigilgames.com/












*
Concept Art:*











Looks like we have to wait until 2012 folks!


----------



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

I wonder what the playable races will be.

My guesses:
-Marines
-Guard
-Eldar
-Ork
-Chaos
-Tau

maybe a few others.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think they'll want to launch any more than 4-6 playable races, depending on how they do the whole "alliance" thing. They might be able to get away with it in WHFB, but there's no way they can justify any sort of "two-team setup" in 40k.

My guesses:
-SPESS MEHRINES
-Eldar
-Orks
-Chaos Space Marines

Or Possibly:
-Imperium (SM, IG, maybe =I=)
-Chaos (Daemons, SM, and TIG)


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

TrintLord said:


> I wonder what the playable races will be.
> 
> My guesses:
> -Marines
> ...


I think we're looking at

-Marines
-More Marines
-Even More Marines
-Orks
-Yet more Marines
-Squats
-And Still More Marines
-Zoats
-Yep, You Guessed Correct, Marines
:mrgreen:


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Eh..it'll be a bit hard to make a 40K MMO though it could be very interesting if they did make it correctly. I have a idea for what they'll do with classes, for Space Marines, a Librarian would be Hybrid caster, Chaplain is sort of like a warrior priest, an apothecary as healer and so forth. It's just how they did the zones confuses me as the war is in space.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

The only way they could properly pull off a 40K MMO would be to remove the "alliance" bullshit most games put it. And you wouldn't see a different race just for Marines, it would be Humans with the ability to grow to a marine or go in to the Guard. 

I would be shocked to see more then 3 playable races in it, Humans, Orks and Eldar/Tau (One or the other, not both) with humans have the option to grow in to either Space Marines, Guard or Chaos.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I think they should do inquisition as there are less balance issues (newb chaos marines killing veteran guardsmen players) vs a combination of blood pact and Chaos Space Marines (guardsmen can become marines when they reach a certain level, if they so choose)

With Inquisition you could go - Henchman
- Accolyte
- Inquisitor
- Inquisitor Lord
But it'd be a bit harder with Chaos
I can't see it being easy without some major fluff bending


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

It be interesting but complex (since everyone near enough hates one another to avoid being in a alliance)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah nice to have a date to watch for at long last, been keeping an eye out for the bare info on this since its anouncement last Spring. Will be continuing to keep an eye out, hopefully we'll be see more info at E3 for sure now.

Hope Vigil will start being like Mythic in the regards of info, and this is definately one I'll be applying for Beta on.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

I hope the pursue a hybrid RPG/Squad instead of Characters thing. There's no way to balance a Guardsmen player against a Marine player unless you start as a god-damn Warmaster. and doing anything else would rape fluff.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Depends if you play a Guardsman, or a Commissar, or a Ogryn I suppose. Although as I spotted on a funny motivational pic.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I think most 40K players will be disappointed once they realize that a LOT of the "fluff" and game play will not be included.

IF SMs are included they wont be a "super race" of there own, it would have to be set up as an ungraded class to human, something you can work for.

In all honesty there is only one way I can see this really working out, and that is having it set up as a more complex class base, two races, Human and Orks, sorry but there really the only ones with enough options. And from there taking it as if you start human, you can work and build your character to become something different, Males can be Space marines females being Sisters (Only because if it is set up different the fluff retards will cry to no end.) and giving people the option to advance in a path that would turn them to Chaos or stay loyalist with all the little things in between such as cultist and guard. And Orks being very strait forward, as you advance you go from a boy to a nob to a warboss being able to pick a clan to join and fight for.

I know a lot of people will argue that Loyalist and Chaos should be split up but in a 40K MMO doing that would join ruin so much that could happen if they stayed connected. I mean look at the fluff, people convert from loyalist to Chaos, and from Chaos to loyalist, having thos options would just enhance the game background so much it would be hard to get that if they where separated.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

So what is this supposed to be Dawn of War 2 1/2 or a totaly new game?


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

JokerGod said:


> I think most 40K players will be disappointed once they realize that a LOT of the "fluff" and game play will not be included.
> 
> IF SMs are included they wont be a "super race" of there own, it would have to be set up as an ungraded class to human, something you can work for.
> 
> ...


I'm still hoping to be a Tyranid! xP I know it ain't gonna happen, but it's a fun idea. If possible I'll go Eldar, second would be Tau, third would be Guard, Fourth would be Marine, and fifth would be Orkies. Yeah I know that being a IG is unlikely, but I think it could work if they used you as a commander, and you had a bunch of NPCs guards under your control. So like your abilities would be to command a squad rather then being one kick ass marine. Eldar would be awesome with all the options for Aspect, and unit types. Either way I know that no matter what happens the flufftards are going to bitch... "that rock isn't in the same place that it was in the fluff! You are horrible! ZOMG!" Seriously it's a game... don't take it so seriously. xD

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Just a thought but can' t they just do the same thing with space marines as they did with the death knights? Make then unlockable at a certain level and they automatically start at a certain level. We could make this a high level so it wouldn't rape the fluffy as much.


----------



## Dead4XxX (Jun 29, 2008)

i agree with what people have said above, have like new paths open up once you reach a certain requirement. Heres an example i made for some races, remember this is only what i think will be happening.

*Imperium of Man*
_By far the most numerous and prosperous race in the galaxy, conquering and settling on planets far and wide, that is until the Warp was made manifest... Since that day, humans have been butchered, captured, enslaved, sacrificed... The Imperiums forces have been fighting, tooth and nail for every square inch of space in the 41st Millenium. You have been conscripted into the Imperial Guard, the mighty Hammer of the Emperor, to smite Xenos and heretic alike. _

Tier 1 Classes - 
*Guardsmen* - The bread and butter of the Imperium of Man, tasked with holding the line against Xenos and Chaos threats. Adept at Long Range combat and Crowd Control tactics. Weak in close combat but can make the best use of cover out of any starting class. Ranks before Tier 2: Private, Corporal, Sergeant, Command Officer

Tier 2 (After the Guardsmen has achieved a certain requirement he can do one of these options) Once you choose a Path, you can choose a "thread" which is basically a style within the path. For Example, the Scout thread. You will be trained and biologically improved to be a Scout, when you improve levels you can be a Battle Brother (Tactical or Assault) Tactical will lead to Veteran, Sternguard, Honour Guard, Captain and Assault will lead to Veteran, Vanguard, Company Champion, Captain etc.

Path of the Banishment - Threads include Psykers, Grey Knights, Sisters, Inquisitors
Path of the Astartes - Threads include Librarian, Tech Adept, Scout, Apothecary 
Path of the Guard - Threads include Kasyrkin, Commissar, Assassin, Lieutenant

Now, since im a SM player, i will expand on the Path of Astartes as an example and other people can help me with whatever else.

Say if i Choose Path of the Astartes, and i want to be a Scout. So they do all the stuff to me that will make me a space marine, but now i have to serve in a Scout company.

I will earn Exp, Kills, Levels, Honour or whatever resource, but ill refer to is as Exp for now. Say if i earn a set amount of Exp and "prove myself" i can be a Battle Brother or be admitted to the Death Watch. Ill choose Battle Brother for now. I get more exp, want to be more of a Ranged character so i choose Tactical, become a Vet, become a Sternguard (Crowd Control,DPS, Light Buffs) or Terminator (Heavy DPS,Light Debuffs). After that, i can choose to be maybe a Captain or something.

But if i Chose to be Assault, i can choose between Vanguard (Melee DPS, AoE, Light Buffs) or Assault Termi using the Classic TH and SS (Tank, Medium Buffs, AoE) Then i can be Company Champion (Medium DPS, Medium Tank, Light buff) Then captain and so on.

Librarian has 3 Different "trees": CC, Ranged, Disruption. As a Lexicanum, my powers are basic but when i am Epistolary and eventually a Chief Librarian they grow more powerful and house more effects.

CC - Obviously CC Orientated DPS and DoT (Might of Heroes, Transfixing Gaze, Quickening)
Ranged - Smiting my Enemies from afar with powerful Burst Damage and AoE effects (Smite, Avenger, the big template blast thing )
Disruption - Weakening my enemies and supporting my allies through Heavy buffs and AoE Debuffs! (Null Zone, Fear of the Darkness etc)

Tech Adept would be specialised mainly in Vehicular and Defensive tactics, eventually moving onto a Tech Marine which could choose in Heavy Buffs and have a Retinue of Servitors or specializing to maintaining a "Guilds" armory or what have you.

The Apothecary! will be the classical Healer archtype. 2 Specs to choose from, inspired by the famous quote "Salvation or Death, i care not what you wish."

Salvation - Weak AoE Healing and Massive single target healing. Light buffs
Death - Light CC, Medium AoE debuffs and Major DoT

Tier 3 Will include the Command Structure of the Paths, such as Captains and what have you.

Tier 4 will be reserved more as a "Hall of Fame" sort of thing. Has there been this one guy on your Realm you constantly inspires his allies and leading them to greatness? How about single handedly cutting a swath through enemy troops? or has risked his life and the honour of the chapter to save many? these will go here.

Thats right, legendary heroes of the freakin' imperium. lead on to inspire greatness in lesser men.

I hope my rambling has inspired some of the viewers of this thread to help me elaborate on this little system ive made. happy killing =)


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

ok first off DEAD4XxX nice try but i would say not gona happon like that it will mostliky be pure =I= warbands for the game but we will need to wait and see


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I think it'll be hard for them to balance it fluff wise.

My guess is that they'll be 2 factions:

Forces of Order: Imperium & Eldar

Forces of Disorder: Chaos & Orks

At least to begin with.

I personally hope you wont be able to play as Space Marines to begin with or maybe at all. Or only be playable in certain circumstances, or they should just be NPCS. Having loads of people running around as Astartes would ruin it for me. 

It should be Imperial Guardsmen / Eldar Guardian or similar.

Chaos Cultist / Ork Boy or similar.

Does anyone know if it'll be for like a Third Person Shooter or similar to the way WoW and Warhammer Online is done?



JokerGod said:


> The only way they could properly pull off a 40K MMO would be to remove the "alliance" bullshit most games put it.


I dunno, the alliance/factions work very well and is very popular in other MMOs: WoW/Warhammer Online for example. (everyone being on the same side/faction kinda sucks like in Guild Wars)

Its plausable that if they set it in a particular system (similar to the campaigns on DoW, or the TT campaigns) factions can easily be justified. Imperium/Eldar Vs Chaos/Orks for example. Or even have 4 different factions, allying in certain circumstances, now that would be amazing!


----------



## Dead4XxX (Jun 29, 2008)

There's already a FPS/MMO sort of thing in development atm by a company that I'm not gonna disclose atm. But its going to be centered around the Chaos Warband's fighting in the warp.

And i really hope they make this MMO something different then WoW, seriously i'm sick of developers making MMO's that seem so simple in play that it is as if it was made for 10 year old's, and i hope they make the character structure complex for a system that deserves a lot of effort.

and inqusitor_me please expand on what you mean by pure warbands? dashing away my idea and providing something that doesn't make sense, doesn't seem complete to me >.>


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Dead4XxX said:


> and inqusitor_me please expand on what you mean by pure warbands? dashing away my idea and providing something that doesn't make sense, doesn't seem complete to me >.>


I think what Inquisitor is trying to say is that it should be like role playing game Dark Heresy, where you play as a group of Inquisitor Hence men. The rp so far seems to be pretty balance. There are many different classes you can play as, guardsmen, tech priest...etc.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

i meant no dissrespect DEAD mate.
what i was meaning by pure warbands was like inqusitor (the rpg modle game for those new to the hobby)


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I think being a Stormtrooper would be the most fun to play (that or a Techmarine)


----------



## inquisitoryorei (Nov 25, 2007)

as long as it is better than WAR Im all set


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Personally, people seem to be focusing on an FFA system that simply wouldn't work. WAR had a great RvR concept, but just needed a bit more polishing. 

I could see SM vs. CSM, Guard vs. Orks, and Eldar vs. Dark Eldar happening quite easily. Order vs. Disorder would also be simple.

Though if anything, I would definately prefer a Dark Heresy based MMO. It'd be stupidly easy to then come up with equiv. classes for Chaos, no problem. Also, throwing in some Xenos would be simple enough, too. 

Obviously, as with WAR, the problem is that there are too many races to make balance easy and please everyone. Possible? It can definately be done, but it'll be a challenge.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

I think this game will just be based around the astartes so you can only play as a space marine or chaos marine and they'll follow up with expansions. companies never give you everything, they make add-ons/expansions to make money; thats what you call business. 

Even if we are limited to being marines i think this will still be an awesome game, judging from the cinematics of the clips we've seen. I just hope this game doesnt fail like warhammer online.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Untitled401 said:


> judging from the cinematics of the clips we've seen.


What clips and cinematics?! :biggrin:


----------



## Dead4XxX (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes, i too am quite intrigued as to the matter of the cinematics 

and now im really confused as to what this MMO will be, will it be more Factional like WAR? individual movements like Guild Wars and DAoC? Or is it just going to be a simple laughing joke that was made for 5 year olds like WoW...

I really hope they go much deeper than most of the MMO's out there, SWTOR has seem to promised the whole deep universe and lore aspect and does have some decent gameplay, but we will just have to see how it plays out with the 40k MMO.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Haven't they been talking about this since the original release of DOW? It's way too early to know what will actually happen with THQ. Unless someone here knows a guy who best friends cousin works at THQ to give us the skinny. Are they going to charge money to play it too like WoW uke: I hope not! As long as I can play this game on my HD Tv it'll be worth waiting for.


----------



## phillbrick (Jan 30, 2008)

DavC8855 said:


> Haven't they been talking about this since the original release of DOW? It's way too early to know what will actually happen with THQ. Unless someone here knows a guy who best friends cousin works at THQ to give us the skinny. Are they going to charge money to play it too like WoW uke: I hope not! As long as I can play this game on my HD Tv it'll be worth waiting for.


I'm pretty sure they will charge monthly for it. It's the monthly fees that make these mmo type games profitable.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

phillbrick said:


> I'm pretty sure they will charge monthly for it. It's the monthly fees that make these mmo type games profitable.


Guild Wars says hi.

Personally, I wanna see them go all out. As in, get a whole sector (probably the Cadian Gate and surrounding area) there are scripted NPC battles that will more or less follow how the fluff went (until players step in) that will give people a decent variety of places to fight (on Cadia and surrounding planets, on ships, ect...) create safe zones (unitl the eventual reset button of Cadia has fell/back to the Eye with you, bitch). This also manages to get in most races (IG, =I=, SM, CSM and LaTD are givens here; iirc Ulthwe was buzzing around a bit in this war (leaves an excuse for other player created Eldar guilds (raiding bands/craftworlds, whatever you want to call them)), Orks and DE are always looking for somewhere to fight/snag souls, and if you expand the map far enough in one direction you hit the fringes of Tau space, iirc; finaly, its not too hard to throw in a tomb world or have a splinter fleet stumble past. This may bend the fluff a bit, but on the other hand everyone is more or less happy now) can get involved. As for getting to the battles, I would suggest making a bstard chiuld of Guild Wars and more open maps. By this I mean there is one battle map for this location (it would kill servers, but as player load increases, they could just decrease NPC's (cheapo arty/psyker blasts killing swaths of them)) you form a squad/regiment/company/as big as you feel inclined (command structure based on a tertiary universal stat to automatically choose who would actually make a good leader to keep squad/upwards chat /voip tidy) to go, then deploy via Thunderhawk/Drop Pod/Bloodclaw/Warp rift/Valkyrie/you get the idea. You die, you respawn at the mission hub minus any loot/exp you gained; if you wanna leave, you can catch a medevac at the back of your forces lines. Or PvE patrols'n'such
for quests (or Quake wars style objectives for your squad, success doling out appropriate exp/goodies, failure, well, this is 40K, failure = death)

As far as classes, you could balance SM by taking advantage of the fact that there is a pretty horendous mortality rate, so you are a scout for a pretty long time, and up until you class up to a suit of power armour, your IG counterpart is a vet/Kasirkin/has a chance against you (or the guardian is now an Aspect, tau has a suit, ect ect ect) this makes reaching the point of being potentially overpowered a long and hard road during which you spend a _lot_ of time pretty underpowered, until you hit that bump-up putting you near the top of the food chain again. Compare this to the more stable progressin of the other races and it wont end up being "_Space Marines: On the Interbuts!!!!!_". As far as CSM, swap cultist for scout, battle brother for member of a renegade chapter, and add a few classes on par with Loyalist veterans for the Traitor Legions.

Imho this game could go wrong in a lot of places, but if they do it right (hopefully a few of my guesses are right), combined with SW:ToR, SC2 and Diablo 3, we may finaly be free of WoW and all of its evils :mrgreen:


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it should happen on a newly-made up planet somewhere, where all races could meet up. Order-disorder would probably work, might add "neutral" part to it too, but i think it wouldnt really be needed, there is just one thing bothering me - how should IG be played  hm, well maybe by commisar, not simple ig soldier.

Oh and guild wars is still somewhat different from real mmorpgs, but a damn good pvp game xD


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

How accurate is that and when is it from? Cause Baja was out at least last year and I bought MX vs ATV in the last year....


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

its probably gonna be a necramunda (or other hive somwhere)sort of game,so you could make a PDF "guild" or combine all races (no damn marines!!!)in some "neutral" gang (guild) or a chaos "cult" (again a guild sort of thing) 
I could see the playable races as ,human,eldar ,half eldar ,mutant,ratskin,maybe grot
classes,probably arbitrator(cop),ganger,scum ,PDF,wyrd (psycher) ,heavy,pit fighter,merchant,bounty hunter,redemptioist and interogator (=I=)
and you could have the chance to be "corupted" by chaos


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

I dont think it will be necromunda, as people want SPEHS MARIENS! Unless they would make it so that you can become an astartes somewhere on high level.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Isn't this game, in the end, turn out to be something like Star Wars Galaxies?


----------



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

Perhaps you do not control a single character, but maybe a small team of characters. "Alliances" would be your race.

/random thought


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd really prefer to see them do a squad style thing, where you would specifically control a squad leader/independent character and have a unit (or a few units, for the IG like) that you are a part of / commander of. 40k is heavily squad-based.

Hopefully they make Marines appropriately bad-ass, and hard to attain. Like, requiring a level un-lock in the IG to start a Marine character, and huge (or final) death penalties for death in battle (something the IG wouldn't have to worry about as much, i.e. smaller penalties).

As for actual fighting, nothing would really work in terms of today's MMOs. You don't see a bunch of Marines wandering around a desert looking for loot, especially if this isn't their homeworld, i.e. it's not a training exercise. Ideal system for me would be a psuedo-RTS system, game lobby, set-up a battle, have players join and fill slots (possibly have points limits like TT, where total levels have to equal/near equal), then go total PvP. PvE doesn't do 40k justice.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Couldn't you just start a Marine off as a Scout or Initiate of some sort? If you are talking World of Warcraft terms (the one I am most familiar with) your starting area could be your aspiring marine training ground on the Chapter homeworld and you are a normal person that has to do things to prove yourself worthy of becoming a scout. Once you are through 10 so levels (remember, WoW terms here, I have no real information on leveling processes in this potential game) you could finish some culmination quest that would allow you to become a Scout. After another 20 levels, you would complete another culmination quest to become a Marine, then perhaps some manner of specialization as you progress from there.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## blitz451 (Apr 4, 2008)

This one is pretty early in development to get my hopes up too much. MMO's have a very high development cost and an equally high failure rate which makes them a big risk. More MMO's are killed off before release than any other type of game. Between now and 2011 we have to hope that THQ can keep there profits up because if they need to cut expenses it's MMO's and tiny developers like Vigil that get the axe.

That said there are also some games set to come out in the mean time that may well redefine how we look at the MMO genre both in game play and payment schemes. Which would be cool because right now the genre sucks.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

The only problem I see is given the choice between a guard or a SM or a ork boyz vs a nob... who is going to take the lesser choice? Nobody so there must be some mechanic to level up.

It would be nice if the SM and CSM were either done like Death Knights from WoW or Jedi from SW:G. 

Anything to keep everyone from playing them simply because they are the best of the best type deal.

Though they could just mix and mash instead of giving the full range... they focus on roles.... like:

Tank/Melee DPS: Astartes in power armor, 
Ranged DPS: Guardsman/Ratling Sniper
Healer: Apothocary / Medic
Magic: Librarian

etc, arguably I know that a Tank class could just as easily be a Ogryn I'm just saying that given the option of playing the "Troops" nobody is goign to take those everyone is going to want to play elites...

As long as they do the equipment right (SW:G for instance did it wrong, no loot dropped area's the whole world was driven by just players at first... and items were crafted 100% = bad model in my world) DoW:2 did a good job on loot off bosses you got upgraded Bolters etc, which was great.

And as long as they did Class well ... not everyone wants to be a Marine... so other options have to be viable.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

I'm sorry, has no-one thought of the obvious (and probably true) explanation for balance issue with marines vs. guard? they are not gonna hold marines back in a million years, so it looks like no guard. seriously, take away guard and most of the other stuff works fine.


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't think it can work.
there is no way, keeping true to the story, that you can balance a space marine and an imperial guard to a point people won't bitch like hell about them. a space marine is meant to be stronger, faster, tougher, better armoured, better weapons, better training. on the other hand, a guardsmen is just one of faceless billions, cannon fodder, mass produced flak armour and a flash light. 

To balance marines with any other race, from pure fluff, would be impossible, the marines are meant to be gods of war, able to march through fire power that would stop a battle tank, rip through armour with their bare hands, bolters that will blow pretty much anything apart.
In all the stories, a space marine is worth 10-20 men.

Even balancing a guardsmen with the likes of an orc would be tough. 

And then they would put in female space marines, like they put in female knights, preists, witchhunters and mages into WAR.. and the whole thing will just be crap and really have nothing to do with 40k at all.

Only way I can see it working, is if it is either everyone is a marine, chaos vs imperial, or everyone is just plain human, and any other aliens and creatures are npcs. Give you freedom what you want to do as a human, but no marines, maybe as some of the other guys have said, it could be about inquisitors, that could work.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

TrintLord said:


> I wonder what the playable races will be.
> 
> My guesses:
> -Marines


Spoiler warning:
It's going to be another bullshit inquisition game nobody wants to play.

"But you can be a beefy guardsman, protecting an inquisitor as you explore things!"

"Chaos. Marine. All or nothing."


I'm expecting the worst. I doubt they'd have the foresight to include xenos or heretics as playable characters.




FatBoyFat said:


> I don't think it can work.
> there is no way, keeping true to the story, that you can balance a space marine and an imperial guard to a point people won't bitch like hell about them. a space marine is meant to be stronger, faster, tougher, better armoured, better weapons, better training. on the other hand, a guardsmen is just one of faceless billions, cannon fodder, mass produced flak armour and a flash light.


Technically, you could have them respawn for free or have some other massive bonuses(Like in a pvp setting you get three guardsmen for each space marines)
It's workable, it just takes more thought than bashing one person against another. They'd have to seriously consider that each player will not be equal.

And in that strain, the missions to advance in level would have to be harder for spess mehreens.



FatBoyFat said:


> To balance marines with any other race, from pure fluff, would be impossible, the marines are meant to be gods of war, able to march through fire power that would stop a battle tank, rip through armour with their bare hands, bolters that will blow pretty much anything apart.
> In all the stories, a space marine is worth 10-20 men.


Than in PVP have a marine spawn for every ten guardsmen to fight him?



FatBoyFat said:


> Even balancing a guardsmen with the likes of an orc would be tough.
> 
> And then they would put in female space marines, like they put in female knights, preists, witchhunters and mages into WAR.. and the whole thing will just be crap and really have nothing to do with 40k at all.


Actually they outright said "No female chosen".

So we wouldn't have doctor thunders abominations stalking about in all their weeaboo glory.



FatBoyFat said:


> Only way I can see it working, is if it is either everyone is a marine, chaos vs imperial, or everyone is just plain human, and any other aliens and creatures are npcs. Give you freedom what you want to do as a human, but no marines, maybe as some of the other guys have said, it could be about inquisitors, that could work.


But nobody would play an inquisitors game. I can mimic inquisitors right now by buying a gun and protecting my grandfather as he goes to collect on insurance.(I'd have the same stats as a guardsman too. Awesome.)

The creatures we meet in that office will have all the toothy maws and strike the same amount of horrors as daemons and mutants, and the elderly yet wise one will have to be defended from other people tiring him with their outside opinion on the way the world is now. He'd occasionally cry "HERESY" to which we suddenly escape from the building.

Same damn thing.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

The main problem is that story wise it doesn't make sense for a SM to be running around on his own having his own adventures. In Warhammer Online, it makes sense for an Orc or Elf to go out on his own and also join others of their race to deal with a greater goal. However in 40k, SM fight in units, they are always with their unit.

For this game to work, it would almost have to be a player controlling an entire unit, but even than that is pushing it.


----------

